# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  Biały nalot, spuchnięty język. Grzybica? Refluks? Rak?

## martusaaa

Witam! Od 1,5 miesiąca walczę z białym nalotem na języku. Jest on na 1/3 języku przy gardle, wygląda jak pleśniawka, ale do tego są na nim też jakieś dziwne czerwone krostki i jest go dużo (wygląda jak łopata) i mam dziwną ślinę (taką ciągnącą się np. podczas mycia zębów nie mogę wypluć wszystkiego do końca) czasami kuje w klatce mam również suchy kaszel (czasami czuję że coś mi się odrywa jak kaszlnę) Moje samopoczucie też jest ostatnio nie za ciekawe oraz jestem senna. Odżywiałam się źle.. Bardzo w dodatku paliłam papierosy (rzuciłam nie palę od trzech tygodni) Ciągle piłam pepsi nawet do 2l dziennie w dodatku ciągle pożerałam pizze najgorsze paskudztwa, teraz się tego dosłownie brzydzę. Zaczęłam stosować dietę wraz z rzuceniem papierosów biorę tabletki paraprotex + ac zymes nie jem nic co związane z cukrem nie pije nic innego jak najzwyklejszą wodę mineralną (wiem że jeśli to grzybica to z nią nie tak łatwo) Ale od jakiegoś czasu zaczęły się kolejne obawy mianowicie: mam powiększone węzły chłonne , gdy dotykam są miękkie, przesuwalne ale są duże! W dodatku na środku szyj coś mi spuchło i również jest to duże nie jestem w stanie powiedzieć co to za miejsce (nie znam się w tych tematach jestem ciemna masa, myślałam że może tarczyca, później może że alergia na coś) Mam nieżyt nosa, najgorzej rano ciągle wydmuchuje wydzielinę (nie jest ropna zwykła wodnista) do tego czasem "swędzą" oczy. Czasem czuje jak coś w gardle by mnie przyduszało.. Nie czuje żadnego ciała obcego tylko jak bym miała nie raz problem z oddychaniem tyle że nie wiem czy to akurat nie jest na tle nerwowym bo często gdy zapominam o tym, to tego nie ma... Dodam zdjęcia języka oraz szyj późniejszym wieczorem może ktoś będzie w stanie odkryć lokalizacje "tajemniczego guzka" haha, albo tego co mi spuchło. A i jeszcze coś o czym zapomniałam , rano gdy wstaję to wypluwam ślinę ale żółtą jak by od tego "brudnego języka" jak by na nim coś się osadzało przez noc i w dodatku z ryja mi wali niesamowicie.. Mam zepsute dwa zęby, wadę zgryzu itd. Ale czuję że to śmierdzi z gardła.Nie byłam u lekarza z powodu takich iż jestem obecnie w UK i nie mam numeru NIN (National insurance number) Bez tego nie mogę iść do lekarza jestem w trakcie wyrabiania, ale jak na złość się objiają. Wszelkie rady będą dla mnie bardzo ważne dlatego dziękuje.

----------


## PabloMed

koniecznie trzeba wykonać podstawowe badania krwi i być moze też badanie plwociny na posiew. nalot i swędzeniu nie poddający się leczeniu może świadczyć o cukrzycy, a plwocina o zapaleniu oskrzeli. zmiana stylu życia nic tu nie da, gdyż jeśli jest Pani chora to trzeba to po prostu wyleczyć. są to tylko moje sugestie. bez badań niczego się ustalić nie da. ubytki w zębach także wymagają wyleczenia, bo wraz z cukrzycą mogą doprowadzić nawet do zapalenia mięśnia sercowego

----------


## martusaaa

Cukrzyca, hmm nie sądzę.. Nie jestem lekarzem, ale moja babcia ma cukrzyce i wiem mniej więcej jak to wygląda, mama mówi że gdy byłam mała bardzo często chorowałam na zapalenie krtani kiedyś nawet tak spuchła mi krtań że musieli mnie zawieść do szpitala i leżałam na obserwacji ja osobiście tego nie pamiętam, bo byłam za młoda, ale skoro tak to może jakiś nawrot czy coś?

----------


## Stratus13

odstaw pszenicę całkowicie. Wygląda to na grzybicę i celiaklie bezobjawową.
Na 4 tyg przestaw się na jaglaną lub gryczaną z warzywami (bezglutenowo)

----------

